# Craftsman Table saw Guard Assembly Parts



## rmorman (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello,
I was recently gifted a Craftsman table saw (see picture)








It is a model Number 113.298762

As you can see from the picture, it has a vacuum system. I won't be using that and will be removing it shortly. Because of the vacuum system on it currently, the factory Guard Assembly has been removed. I have one part of it (see Picture):




According to the manual, I need the following parts:



60208, 62391, 62395, 62389 & 62390

62395 is no longer available through Craftsman.

So, I figured I'd buy what I needed on e-bay. What I need to know is are the above part numbers fairly universal with alternate brackets. I found these on e-bay that have different spreader assembly's (PN 62580). Will the parts I need still work even if that bracket is different as I already have the rest.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Craftsman-Flex-Drive-Table-Saw-Blade-Guard-Splitter-Anti-Kickback-Complete-/232181916982?hash=item360f1ee536:g:zucAAOSwcUBYKhSa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-TABLE-SAW-ANTI-KICKBACK-GUARD/132037684860?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D2af69bc210b04ad6a4a97de1e1869652%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D232181916982

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-Blade-Guard-62415-for-10-Motorized-Table-Saws-/272504709750?hash=item3f728be276:g:qM0AAOSwa~BYZ7q-

Thanks!
Russ


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

There are many varieties of blade guards. You would be better served thinking that nothing is universal rather than anything is fairly universal.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*none of those are correct*

My saw uses the same one as yours. You can tell by the length of the attachment to the aluminum bracket that those aren't the same. Just wait until the same image comes up for sale.

That over head dust collector is worth about $300.00 or more. I'd leave it on. That's a very nice setup.


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

That saw was obviously set up for cutting sheet goods (osb, mdf, plywood, etc.). As stated by woodnthings, the current overhead arm by Excalibur is ten times the quality (and price) of the very flimsy and cheaply made factory guard that came with the saw. Sawdust can cause real problems with respiratory illness and sinus issues. Not to mention the mess it creates. The factory blade arm that you have now still has the splitter and kickback pawls in place. The only thing missing is the dust shield. Most people remove the factory guards anyway, simply because you can't do dados with it, you can't do rabbets with it, and most of time, it gets in the way. (that is a stationary splitter, not a riving knife). 

I wouldn't go back to the factory setup if I were you, and I say that with over 35 years of experience with woodworking. I would keep it and use it. 

If you are still interested in removing it, I would be happy to buy that setup from you and pay for shipping costs to South Louisiana... Just saying.... 

Al

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorman (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Guys!



subroc said:


> There are many varieties of blade guards. You would be better served thinking that nothing is universal rather than anything is fairly universal.


Sounds good. That is how I will proceed.




woodnthings said:


> My saw uses the same one as yours. You can tell by the length of the attachment to the aluminum bracket that those aren't the same. Just wait until the same image comes up for sale.
> 
> That over head dust collector is worth about $300.00 or more. I'd leave it on. That's a very nice setup.


I will just save a search on e-bay. As far as the dust collector, I don't have a collection system at this time. If/When I get one, then I can use it. 




Al_Amantea said:


> That saw was obviously set up for cutting sheet goods (osb, mdf, plywood, etc.). As stated by woodnthings, the current overhead arm by Excalibur is ten times the quality (and price) of the very flimsy and cheaply made factory guard that came with the saw. Sawdust can cause real problems with respiratory illness and sinus issues. Not to mention the mess it creates. The factory blade arm that you have now still has the splitter and kickback pawls in place. The only thing missing is the dust shield. Most people remove the factory guards anyway, simply because you can't do dados with it, you can't do rabbets with it, and most of time, it gets in the way. (that is a stationary splitter, not a riving knife).
> 
> I wouldn't go back to the factory setup if I were you, and I say that with over 35 years of experience with woodworking. I would keep it and use it.
> 
> ...


This was a unit being used at my office. They upgraded and no longer needed this one. Not sure what all it was used for. As of today, with the minimal amount this will get used, I don't have a dust collection system. Was thinking about removing that until such time as I need it. Maybe I could rig up something to hook my Craftsman Shop vac to it? 

Al, appreciate the offer! If/When I decide to sell, you will be my first contact! :thumbsup:

Thanks again for all your help!!!!!
Russ


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

rmorman said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> 
> Sounds good. That is how I will proceed.
> ...


A shop vac with a 2.5 inch hose and a 4 inch adapter comes to mind...


----------



## rmorman (Jan 3, 2017)

Al_Amantea said:


> A shop vac with a 2.5 inch hose and a 4 inch adapter comes to mind...


I did a little searching online this morning. I'll measure the vac system this weekend and get an adapter bought if I don't go back to the factory setup.

How important is the kickback safety piece on the factory guard? I don't remember the aftermarket one having one.


----------



## jeffreywCarpenter (May 5, 2020)

Is this still available? I need the part on the bottom.
if it is, please PM me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check Ebay ...*

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...osacat=0&_odkw=Craftsman+table+saw+113.298762


See if any of those listed will be the same as you need.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but the question:



> How important is the kickback safety piece on the factory guard?



made me laugh. It's not important 99.999% of the time... so, do you feel lucky? LOL


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

That rig looks like it is a benchtop TS; they sure upgraded it!


----------

